# Back Country Trip in March



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

better start practicing some living room skootchin'.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Well where are you going? 

Have you been in the BC before?

Does every single one of you have all the proper gear? Pack? Beacon? Probe? Shovel?

Do you guys know how to test the snowpack?

Are you gonna hike or split?

Going with a guide or just 'going?'


EDIT: I see you live in Michigan, is this where you are riding?


----------



## AngelaBabin (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks 
Gear at this time dones't matter 

And yes i will be hirering a guied 

But first need to find some were to go and who all is going 

and yes we will be on slids 

yes i ride in michigan but i have been riding for 25years and have been to a lot of Mtn's and hill



WasatchMan said:


> Wer where are you going?
> 
> Have you been in the BC before?
> 
> ...


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Well the fact that you're riding in Michigan means you can disregard my last five questions.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

AngelaBabin said:


> Thanks
> Gear at this time dones't matter
> 
> And yes i will be hirering a guied
> ...


Are you serious? :dizzy:

So since you have been riding for 25 years you don't need to worry about snowpack eh? Avalanches are not a joke.....


----------



## AngelaBabin (Jan 18, 2013)

No thats not what i ment ill get the gear once i know were im going but write know need to find some were to go 

typical guys worring about the small thing before the big things are figured out 
what im asking is were is a good places to go back country look at it this way founds are not a problem



snowvols said:


> Are you serious? :dizzy:
> 
> So since you have been riding for 25 years you don't need to worry about snowpack eh? Avalanches are not a joke.....


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Your grammar is so bad this can't be serious. Holy Cow! 

Go to ColoRADo you probably would fit in there.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

This almost seems like a joke post,

if your serious and have the money go anywhere out west that does guided snowcat tours and go that route safe and all you have todo is show up with proper outerwear.

Good luck


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

British Columbia cat trip for 5 days in the vicinity of Nelson.


----------



## AngelaBabin (Jan 18, 2013)

sorry 420 lol

going to Colorado in 3 weeks 

want to go back country in march

and ending the session of with a trip to mammoth

maybe ill go to a camp in the summer



snowvols said:


> Your grammar is so bad this can't be serious. Holy Cow!
> 
> Go to ColoRADo you probably would fit in there.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> British Columbia cat trip for 5 days in the vicinity of Nelson.


+1, if I had the cash this is what I would do for a B/C trip. Guides, cooks, people to wipe your ass. All you have to do is wake up and board. :bowdown:

Island Lake is pretty famous near Fernie, but I think they're booked up to 2099 or so. Anything in the Nelson to Fernie part of BC seems to be where the most things are filmed, famous photos taken, etc.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Look at snow cat operators. They will get you out there at a reasonable price and handle the safety precautions and such. Not to say stuff can't go bad on you, but they do a pretty good job keeping you out of trouble. It is wild snow though, so you'll want to listen to the guides. 

Seems to me this is more of the type of trip you are looking for.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Argo said:


> British Columbia cat trip for 5 days in the vicinity of Nelson.


Being from Nelson this man speaks the truth. There are about 7 operations in and around Nelson, BC and they are all epic from what I hear. I have only been to Baldface myself, but you can't beat it.


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

AngelaBabin said:


> sorry 420 lol
> 
> going to Colorado in 3 weeks
> 
> ...


skip the boarding, spend the money on going back to school to learn proper spelling and grammar. I don't mean University either, I'm thinking Billy Madison...:eusa_clap:


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

I would take snowolfs advice and do a guided avi course. March can be awesome in the pnw. Go to mount baker and hire aai guide liz daley. Could do you well to tour around and see another female ripper. Dont know how to linky info.

Fwiw.. I am only a half dozen years from michigan, and started riding at pine knob and alpine.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

What about Silverton? From what I understand this is basically backcountry-Lite. Would maybe be a good option for a first-timer, and a fuckload cheaper than cat tours or helis.

Silverton Mountain: Home


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Silverton is not really having a great snow year. It is alright for what it is. Lots of billy goat hiking you have to do at that area. I'd go with the Liz Daley tour idea if you are going to put that amount of work in. I don't think this is what the OP wants, though I could be wrong.


----------

